# Turtle Creek......Sea Bass Invasion



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Fished part of the incoming tide today at Turtle Creek with BossDogg. First time she's been out this season and as usual , she out fished me. The seabass were relentless today. Didn't matter what you had for bait. We used, spot fillets, clam, minnows, mackerel and squid and they tore us up. Saw a family with some younger pups who REALLY wanted to catch fish so I gave them some Top & Bottom Spot rigs to use and they had a blast with the seabass. BossDogg and I had two really good hits but lost them due to spittin the hook. All in all it was a great day.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice. Sounds like fun. Any size to them, or were they all juveniles?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dinks. No bigger than 6 to 7 inches.


----------



## fishingman88 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great report. I really liked that you helped the family have some fun catching some seabass.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's the kinda guy I am. They had light and ultra light set ups with them. More fresh water than salt water. They were using single rigs so I gave them the top & bottom rigs to make it more fun.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Glad to see y'all got out for some pullage. Looks like it was RuddeDogg's Rollin' Tackle Shop to the rescue, I'm sure the kids loved it. Still tryin' to make it up there, need to get over to the wall with the ol' tog rig.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Well get your ******* a$$ up here then so we can go.


----------

